# Need to charter 5 sailboats in NY/NJ area



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can anyone recommend where I can charter 5 sailboats in the 30 foot range for use in a corporate charter activity for one day. I need boats with captains that can support a team building exercise. Late April - May timeframe.

Any replies are greatly appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don''t think they have that many in the 30-foot range, but Offshore Sailing School in Jersey City specializes in corporate team-building activities using their Colgate 26s. You might want to give them a call.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am part of a time share group which has 3 30''+ and we have acess to 2 others. Email me with particulars and I will send it to the head of the group who would put it together. [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am part of a time share group which has 3 30''+ and we have acess to 2 others. Email me with particulars and I will send it to the head of the group who would put it together. [email protected]


----------



## jbrener (Dec 30, 2005)

If you are willing to consider the Chesapeake Bay contact [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try Sound Sailing in Norwalk CT. They have some nice Sabres and Pearsons, and a J-44.


----------

